# Delayed gun purchase at Cabelas?



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Went to Cabelas last night to purchase a shotgun. After filling everything out and waiting about 30 minutes the employee told me my back round check has been delayed for review and said it may take up to 6 business days to get a response. Does this happen often? The only thing on my record is a MIP from 13 years ago and I was in a bar fight when I was 21, 10 years ago, but was not a felony. Is this going to prevent me from purchasing a gun?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

rcleofly said:


> Went to Cabelas last night to purchase a shotgun. After filling everything out and waiting about 30 minutes the employee told me my back round check has been delayed for review and said it may take up to 6 business days to get a response. Does this happen often? The only thing on my record is a MIP from 13 years ago and I was in a bar fight when I was 21, 10 years ago, but was not a felony. Is this going to prevent me from purchasing a gun?


It happens. I have a friend, a magistrate at the time that went through the same thing. An inconvenience when you have to travel some distance.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

That's where a cpl comes in handy


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

6days? I thought the law was that if the FFL had no answer in 3 days they could deliver the firearm.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

6 days is probably a cabelas rule


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I was approved after 3 days. From what I was told the delays are becoming more and more regular.


----------



## Berserker (Aug 10, 2014)

Scott K said:


> 6 days is probably a cabelas rule


I really doubt that. Government says pass or not.

I do wonder if Cabelas drags their feet, like a super club sitting you at the bar. They are incredibably slow.

I was talking to dealer last week, and he did say it seemed like a lot of new people when he called, and how it was busy at odd times.

Ya sales have been up since Obama was re-elected. But I wonder if it is back door gun control. Cut staff and budget.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Berserker said:


> I really doubt that. Government says pass or not.
> 
> I do wonder if Cabelas drags their feet, like a super club sitting you at the bar. They are incredibably slow.
> 
> ...


That's really odd that you say that. I actually received paper work from Cabelas regarding my delay. I was even able to find out why I was delayed.


----------



## Berserker (Aug 10, 2014)

I have never been delay on a check. I am just saying I have been stuck waiting longer in the store, then I have been at other places. I have to wonder if it they are giving me time to shop.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Berserker said:


> I have never been delay on a check. I am just saying I have been stuck waiting longer in the store, then I have been at other places. I have to wonder if it they are giving me time to shop.


That is totally possible and in most cases will work lol. 

I was once arrested on a felony assault charge that was reduced to misdemeanor after court. I will most likely get delayed every time I purchase a gun. A bar fight from years ago still haunts me lol.


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

rcleofly said:


> That's really odd that you say that. I actually received paper work from Cabelas regarding my delay. I was even able to find out why I was delayed.


Your paperwork from Cabelas was likely instructions regarding your delay and info on finding out why you were delayed. This has nothing to do with Cabelas other than them providing you the instructions to look it up with NICS. The gun store is never given any information as to why you were delayed.

5-6 business day delays are seeming to become the norm instead of 3. I work at an FFl and we are seeing this more and more. 

I can't tell you how many times I have informed a customer that they were delayed only to be blamed, like I have a say in the deal. They then follow it up with asking me why they were delayed.


----------



## Berserker (Aug 10, 2014)

Cabelas seems worse then other places. I am reluctant to buy from them.

Plus you can usually find it cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

I've never had a delay there with three different guns including one bought today.


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

I have been on delay all 3 times I bought a gun there. Never been on delay anyplace else and I have a pretty nasty gun habit. I feel its there on line system, this seems to be a trend with them as other I know have experienced the same.

As other have said CPL cures the issue as it will most likely get worse as sales increase......


----------

